Ask HN: How much coffee you drink a day? - mgranados
======
kashfi
2 cups min to be alive 3rd cup to ease into serious work

------
mgranados
I have 3 cups on though days, aim to do only 1 per day. I had a couple weeks
without coffee, just tea and somedays nothing. I felt it was not worth it.

------
simonblack
These days it's maybe 1-2 cups a day at breakfast.

Once upon a time I would have probably 8-10 cups a day and even a coffee every
night at bedtime.

